# Pseudotropheus sp. williamsi Makonde "blue lips"



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Has anyone ever kept them and breed them? What I would like to know is there temperament and the tank size used?


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a pretty large colony of them. They are a big and very dominant mbuna. Males are just as hard on females as they are on males of their own kind. Mine have co existed with a colony of Pundamilia Nyererei for a long time. Neither species pays much attention to each other, but true to their temperaments, both species are hard on each other. If you dive into them, do not buy a small group. I would highly recommend 2-3M 8-10F as a starting size for a group. Absolutely stunning fish as they develop though


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

What size aquarium would you recommend them in?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

They get large as well. I think a 5' tank or larger is best. I would think a 75 would be the minimum. Mine are sub adults so I cannot comment on specific spawning details, but I'd imagine it's pretty typical for mbuna.

Here's a good read. Kind of like a 'Captain's Log' for these guys...
http://forums.eastcoastcichlids.org/showthread.php?t=1584


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

That's a bummer, i think they are so cool but i don't have a 75 available right now.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

a 75 gallon would be the BARE bones minimum. Males will hit a solid 7" Personally i think they really need a 5 or 6 foot tank as adults. Mine are in a 5' 125 at the moment. My largest ones are around 6" and not full grown. As far as breeding Iggy, they breed like rabbits. As long as you can keep the males from stressing the females, they are very easy to spawn.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Well thanks anyways that just makes my decision of which fish to breed a bit easier. These guys are fantastic hope to see some pics one day of your blue lips.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

How fast do they grow ?

I just purchased 2 males @ 2.5". Presently my plan is to house them in a 75 gallon tank with peacocks and 3 acei's. All these fish are young adults from 2.5"-4".

I am assuming that these 2 males will not show their aggressive side until they get to around 4".....but I can be wrong.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

These guys grow quickly!

I've not bred them, but I've got a single male in my 6' long 125G all-male tank, and he is by far the largest mbuna in there. He is agressive in that he chases a lot when his territory is approached, but he's not vicious - he's the tank boss and he rules with a confidence that he can't be seriously challenged. At almost 2 years old and a bit more than 6", who can blame him?

They're beautiful fish, and I recommend keeping them if you have a chance. Here are some links to not-so-great photos of my guy -

__
https://flic.kr/p/12216862873


__
https://flic.kr/p/12216666555


__
https://flic.kr/p/12217066104


__
https://flic.kr/p/12216828363


----------



## ITALIAN926 (Jul 31, 2012)

> They're beautiful fish, and I recommend keeping them if you have a chance. Here are some links to not-so-great photos of my guy -
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
> ...


all bad links


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

ITALIAN926 said:


> > They're beautiful fish, and I recommend keeping them if you have a chance. Here are some links to not-so-great photos of my guy -
> > http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
> > http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
> > http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
> ...


Oh, sorry about that. I'm new to this Flickr thing. Let's try this:
http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/CW639b
http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/672d42
http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/8cG43X
http://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/80dfk7


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

nmcichlid-aholic --- Thanks for sharing.

But more questions....

I bought 2 males in a 75 gallon tank ? Do I need to split them up ?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

chopsteeks said:


> nmcichlid-aholic --- Thanks for sharing.
> 
> But more questions....
> 
> I bought 2 males in a 75 gallon tank ? Do I need to split them up ?


I imagine you will eventually. You'll either have them fighting with each other, or one of the 2 will not color up all the way. It may show some sub-dominant dark markings, like you'd see on juveniles and females. That would be the better outcome, of course - worst case scenario is the dominant fish kills the other one. I wouldn't be comfortable with 2 males in my 6' long tank, much less in a 4' long 75.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

How would this fish do in an all male tank of different mbuna, haps, etc.? It would be the only one of its kind though.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> chopsteeks said:
> 
> 
> > nmcichlid-aholic --- Thanks for sharing.
> ...


Thank again, will split them up.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Sparrow19 said:


> How would this fish do in an all male tank of different mbuna, haps, etc.? It would be the only one of its kind though.


 Read My Post Above - That's How I Keep One.


----------

